# Carver's Spoon Plane from Woodcraft



## jdh122

Thanks for the tip. I almost ordered one of these a while back, but all of the reviews I could find for it were negative. Seems like an interesting idea, but execution killed by poor quality.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Looks like a *COOL TOOL *for scooping out chair seats! 

I used a 60 grit 7" disk on my grinder… seemed to do a good job on it…


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear this, Don. I was given one as a gift. Guess I'll use it for soft woods only. Maybe it'll last. Thanks for the review.


----------

